# Please help me ID



## bobkyaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I just started a 15L planted tank. I throw in bunch of plants. Pls help me id some plants. So far, I only know 3 of them, foreground; baby dwarf tear, between rocks; anubias but don't know what kind and short hair grass at the background.

really appreciate your helps.

Bob.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

1 Bacopa sp. probably monnieri
2 No ID
3 Vallisneria (the one commonly sold as asiatica over here)
4 Limnophila sessiliflora
5 Can't see
The foreground looks more like Glossostigma to me btw


----------



## bobkyaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> 1 Bacopa sp. probably monnieri
> 2 No ID
> 3 Vallisneria (the one commonly sold as asiatica over here)
> 4 Limnophila sessiliflora
> ...


Opps.. so foreground plant is not hc! ahh difficult to differentiate.
LFS didn't label any plant.

Thanks.
Bob


----------



## bobkyaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Close up of no. 5 and no. 2, Can help me id?

Is no.2 AMMANNIA PRAETERMISSA?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I agree on the glosso as the foreground I've got this stuff currently growing in my tank.

Cavan can verify the others


----------



## bobkyaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Zapins.

Cavan, Can help out here a bit???


----------

